# lenko ipo 3 protection work.



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Last saterday lenko and me passed the Ipo 3 trial. 
After al our hard work, i am very happy with the result.
http://youtu.be/mlgipWhFdpU


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Big Congrats Angelo, very nice work. Looks like it was an excellent protection routine

Care to share your scores?

Congrats again


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Dave Martin said:


> Big Congrats Angelo, very nice work. Looks like it was an excellent protection routine
> 
> Care to share your scores?
> 
> Congrats again


Thx.
98 tracking, 96 ob, 97 protection.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome work brother. Doesn't get much better than that


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice... congratulations. It's nice to see that hard work come to fruition


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

angelo sintubin said:


> Thx.
> 98 tracking, 96 ob, 97 protection.


 Wow! Congratulations! 8)


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

congrats!! nice work : D


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

THX. I lost my points in the first bite and guard. In tracking he jumpstarted every time after a object. So he has to be calmer there. He got high drive in tracking. Ob could be better. I lost my points in the retrieves. Little bit chewing and to early going to heel position with a strange touch. Also the sit and down is still a problem. If it was a national trail I would maybe get 93. So I still have a lot of work to do. Overall for a dog aged 2.2 years a nervous Mali and my first dog in IPO. I'm very happy and motivated to do better. He is also clicker trained with a minimum of soft corrections. No prongs or e collar. Just no and a light tap to the head. Maybe now it's the time to use a little more pressure. I don't know. We will see.


----------



## Robbie Waldrop (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice routine. whatever method your using works. Keep it up.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That dog has been well trained and has a lot going for him. I saw you walk up to him and put one leg slighly in front of him - good move!

It's a pleasure to see dogs give all they've got and still be under control.

Good luck with the nationals although I don't think you need it.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Those twitchy ones are a double edge sword. One one hand they have the speed and flash that is very impressive. And on the other hand they will kill you with the little things. And tracking is always a battle. I've been in your position and wish you all the best. Good Luck.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

angelo sintubin said:


> Overall for a dog aged 2.2 years a nervous Mali and my first dog in IPO. I'm very happy and motivated to do better. He is also clicker trained with a minimum of soft corrections. No prongs or e collar. Just no and a light tap to the head. Maybe now it's the time to use a little more pressure. I don't know. We will see.


I'd say you deserve to be quite pleased with your results especially given his age. I went back and watched an earlier video of him, I think it was the one from April for his IPOII routine and it looks to me like he's settled in nicely just in those few months. I was curious about something, to your knowledge has he ever been injured?


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'd say you deserve to be quite pleased with your results especially given his age. I went back and watched an earlier video of him, I think it was the one from April for his IPOII routine and it looks to me like he's settled in nicely just in those few months. I was curious about something, to your knowledge has he ever been injured?


Yes he has been injured. A couple of weeks ago. I had to let him rest for a couple of weeks and give him medication. He had a muscle torn. So i didnt have alot of time to prepare for this trial.


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'd say you deserve to be quite pleased with your results especially given his age. I went back and watched an earlier video of him, I think it was the one from April for his IPOII routine and it looks to me like he's settled in nicely just in those few months. I was curious about something, to your knowledge has he ever been injured?


Yes he has been injured. A couple of weeks ago. I had to let him rest for a couple of weeks and give him medication. He had a muscle torn. So i didnt have alot of time to prepare for this trial.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats! Nice scores thanks for sharing really enjoyed it!!


----------



## Edigne Deschuymer (May 1, 2014)

I had to miss this one! ](*,)
But again congrats and up to the bigger trials! \\/


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Thx, everybody. Its motivated to get the positive feedback.


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Edigne Deschuymer said:


> I had to miss this one! ](*,)
> But again congrats and up to the bigger trials! \\/


Thx, you are not doing bad yourself. Love it how you train . Keep up the good work and you wil get the same results. I'm sure of it. 
See you at the training tommorow?


----------



## Edigne Deschuymer (May 1, 2014)

angelo sintubin said:


> Thx, you are not doing bad yourself. Love it how you train . Keep up the good work and you wil get the same results. I'm sure of it.
> See you at the training tommorow?


Thanks a lot, we sure do.
I couldn't make it, see you perhaps on Tuesday!


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Edigne Deschuymer said:


> Thanks a lot, we sure do.
> I couldn't make it, see you perhaps on Tuesday!


 Tuesday no training. Holiday.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

just watched this ...thanks for sharing ... nice job!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Great job, great training. Not everyone in IPO is old ...I mean mature..


----------

